# Rabbit and Cat Introduction



## maherwoman (Feb 21, 2006)

Do any of you have both cat(s)* and *rabbit(s)? I've heard that it's a frequent thing for people to have both, as they get along quite well.

For those of you that have both, how did you introduce them? I found a website hosted by House Rabbit Society, and they have lots of great information, but nothing about actually INTRODUCING rabbits and cats.

Here's the situation:

We have two almost-two-year-old kitties (brother and sister), and have recently brought home a six-week-old bunny. I've read several articles saying that bunnies and kitties get along famously, but don't have much clue as to how to introduce them. So far, we've had Bunny (she's so young, we're not sure as to gender yet, and is responding to the name, so it might just stay as Bunny...lol) downstairs with the kitties, and just watched to see how each of them respond to one another. So far, things are going spendidly. The kitties have gotten a bit excited on a couple occasions, but we've let them know that Bunny is not a toy under any circumstances. 

Yesterday, my husband held each of the cats, in turn, and I held Bunny, and we let them sniff noses. They were each fine, and were curious, but no claws or teeth were bared...just plain curiousity. Bunny is doing absolutely fine, not scared in the least. She just sits there and eats, or hops around investigating the house, but is clearly a bit more relaxed being in our bedroom without kitties around (she's much more playful in her hopping, etc.).

Do any of you have kitties and bunnies living together? I was going to wait until Bunny was a bit bigger before introducing them, but she's not in the least bit afraid (a bit cautious, yes, but isn't scared) of them. She's your average domestic rabbit (not dwarf), and is only about six inches in size so far. As far as our kitties, Hobbes (male) is about 15lbs, and Sunny (female) is about 8lbs, so they are at least twice her size.

As far as their general attitude, the only time they've gotten truly excited about Bunny was in her twitchy, hoppity goofiness moments. Otherwise, they just sit or lay down about a yard away, and watch in curiousity. They're both very well-behaved and sweet, loving kitties, and they greatly respect what I say, so I'm not worried _too _much. I'm just hoping someone out there will have some advice, and let me know if I'm doing this correctly.

I know this isn't generally a cat site, but I know that there are a lot of people out there that have bunnies have kitties as well, and thought maybe you could shed some light on this. She's the first bunny I've ever had, and things are going well so far, but I'm lacking in the confidence I have with kitties (as I've had kitties for over 15 years). Lol...I've had so many cats, and had gerbils at one time, and this bunny seems to be quite the perfect blending of both.

A thought...would it help things if I gave the kitties treats after Bunny's visit downstairs, to encourage them that they're doing great? We make sure to have plenty of time for lap lovin, and give them lots of attention when Bunny's in our room in her cage (as well as when she's downstairs with them), but I wonder if giving them treats would help them be more confident in their new "place" in the home (which, incidentally, hasn't changed a whole heck of a lot, but there is a new friend, and they seem a bit lacking in the confidence they once had).

Anyway, sorry for the long message. Hopefully I'll get responses soon.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 21, 2006)

this link is in the Bunny 101 forum under 'Bonding', but the link there is broken (it doesn't have the .org). 

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/2-11/cats-and-rabbits.html

I've got a Netherland Dwarf that was very friendly with my cats -- they got along great from the get-go, always had to eat together and generally hang out. Until she hit puberty.:shock: Then she started attacking them quite viciously. She was spayed and got over it, but they still run from her and she chases them for fun. (Although she'll still flat out attack if I pet a cat in front of her, she's an incredibly jealous little rabbit). :yuck

My biggest cat got it the worst. And I just rescued a small mini-rex and was pleased that the cat actually looked like she might try and meet another rabbit, but the bunny got a bit aggressive, the cat hissed (she hisses at everything), and darnnit if that didn't send that new little bunny into attack mode.:nono He tried to jump up onto the couch to go after the poor cat!! ssd

Not sure what it is with little rabbits. :dunno:



sas :huhand pipp :bunny17

PS: Welcome to the forum!:welcome :hello


----------



## sunnybunny (Feb 21, 2006)

We took Sunny over to my mom's shortly after we got her, so that we could introduce her to my mom's cat. 

Cleo the Cat was becoming lonely because her best friend Rico had recently passed away. 

Cleo and Sunny instantly took a liking to each other. No "bonding time" required!

They play together so well, you'd never know they were of a different species (well, except for the looks Cleo gives to Sunny after sniffing Sunny's food dish).


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 21, 2006)

*Thank you for the welcome!! That's actually the site I've visited so far to read up on my bunny. Thanks! 

Pipp wrote: *


> this link is in the Bunny 101 forum under 'Bonding', but the link there is broken (it doesn't have the .org).
> 
> http://www.rabbit.org/journal/2-11/cats-and-rabbits.html
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 21, 2006)

*Cute!! Is that the usual thing? My two kitties are being so cautious of Bunny so far, but they're so friendly as a usual statement, so I'm not too worried. I think in a couple month's time, they'll be roaming around together, having fun.

sunnybunny wrote: *


> We took Sunny over to my mom's shortly after we got her, so that we could introduce her to my mom's cat.
> 
> Cleo the Cat was becoming lonely because her best friend Rico had recently passed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 21, 2006)

I have 2 cats...one elderly, who pays no attention whatsoever to the buns and one middle-aged who thinks the buns are cats and wants to play with them. I have had no negative reactions from my 2 cats to my bunnies but I do know that some cats are more aggressive....


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thankfully I know I won't have to worry about my kitties...they aren't agressive unless one of them is threatened (which I don't think we'll have a problem with).

Sounds like your bunnies have lots of fun! 

angieluv wrote: *


> I have 2 cats...one elderly, who pays no attention whatsoever to the buns and one middle-aged who thinks the buns are cats and wants to play with them. I have had no negative reactions from my 2 cats to my bunnies but I do know that some cats are more aggressive....


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Feb 23, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Do any of you have both cat(s)* and *rabbit(s)? I've heard that it's a frequent thing for people to have both, as they get along quite well.
> 
> For those of you that have both, how did you introduce them? I found a website hosted by House Rabbit Society, and they have lots of great information, but nothing about actually INTRODUCING rabbits and cats.
> 
> ...


 I have 5 kitties who live with Russel - they was never actually any bonding time- they all get on great - Russel is the boss though!!:bunnydance:

So he spends all day with cats and has not been attacked or in any danger at all. Even one of my cats, who doesnt get along with most of my other cats, gets along really well with him!!

Hope you kitties andbunny get on the same way,

Leanne xxx


----------

